# I cut Rain's Facial Hair Off.......



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just could not stand Rain's facial hair, it was fried, I had moisturized with everyting including Furr Butter, it was horribly discolored and terrible. I cut it off and she has had a bath and I am so pleased with getting rid of a lot of those stains. My brother use to say when he was in high school and one of the girls had had a bad perm, he would say it looked like it was fried, dyed and laid to the side!!! Tha was Rain.....It was like it was bleached but it turned orange. Here is my little princess in waiting.......

Rain
[attachment=53847:IMG_0491.jpg]

[attachment=53848:IMG_0480.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, Dianne,what an amazing transformation!! She looks sooooo much better and she is truly a beauty!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She actually looks pretty cute like that! Now her muzzle will grow out nice and healthy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks darling, even with a shorter mooooostache. I'm glad you did that, Dianne. That damaged hair 
wasn't going to get better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There's my little Rain!! Oh I just love her Dianne! I can't wait to see her in a CeeCee cut! When is her appt. with the groomer?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she looks great i would have done the same exact thing  she probably feels better too


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ahhh, a fresh start! She looks a lot better now, I can't wait until it grows out nice and healthy! :wub: Are you going to grow her hair out, or cut it like CeeCee's? No matter what her hairstyle is, she will always be beautiful!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She's so stinkin' cute! :wub: :wub: Her face looks so tiny. :tender: Her coat looks so soft. Are you planning on keeping her long, or short like Miss CeeCee? Either way, she's a winner in my eyes! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

That little girl has the sweetest face in the world!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rain looks great! Now it can grow out all fresh and new.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that was probably best. When my hair got sunburned (it is possible) the only way to give the newer hair a chance was t cut off the dead stuff so the hair folicle wouldn't keep trying to hydrate the burned hair. She looks adorable and so fresh and clean. She had very darling eyes - quite a beauty!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Beautiful Rain looks a million times better than to have all that stain .I actually thought to myself if that were me i would cut it off and start with a clean slate. :thmbup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 14 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790843


> That little girl has the sweetest face in the world![/B]


Kim, She not only looks sweet but she is sweet inside and sassy at the same time. She and CeeCee are playing together now!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice job!! She is a beautiful maltese!!!!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She looks like a precious little angel. Good job.

Lucy


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh Diane my first thought was to cut it off too - but I know you were upset and so I didn't want to advise it - she looks adorable - so soft and her eyes are soooo soulful .. I'm so glad she's playing with Cee Cee - I am sure you're so happy ... :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Dianne, Rain looks gorgeous, I think you made the right choice in giving her a trim!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 14 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790860


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 14 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790843





> That little girl has the sweetest face in the world![/B]


Kim, She not only looks sweet but she is sweet inside and sassy at the same time. She and CeeCee are playing together now!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am SO glad you kept her! She is such a beautiful little girl. You did the right thing just cutting off the stained hair... it will grow back again, beautiful and white as it should be. It's also great news that she and CeeCee are friends now. It will still take a while, but soon they will be "sisters"! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, what a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What an amazing transformation. She is a beauty. :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Rain looks so much better now, she has such a cute little face :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Rain looks just beautiful. Now you can see how pretty her face really is.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I would have done the same. She is looking better all the time. She really is a beauty any way you look at it. If you shaved her and started from scatch with her coat she would still be a lovely girl. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Rain is just beautiful. I'm glad you cut the staining off her face. I would have done the same thing. I am so glad that she and CeeCee are starting to play. There is nothing more fun than watching Malts play with each other. You have two beautiful girls :wub: :wub:. Best Wishes with both of them


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Diane sometimes it is better just to start over. Rain looks adorable with her new do and it will grow out in no time.

*Mommy calls dat ober bweached hair...frog fur. ~Sassy


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

she sure is a true beauty  I love her


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's still a pretty girl :wub: . Hannah was almost shaved when I adopted her. I got to watch her hair grow out & the vet put her on an antibiotic for 10 days to cure the tearstains. As it grew out,I just trimmed the old stains off.Are you going to leave Rain in full coat or cut it?


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Rain is a real beauty. :wub: 

So, Dianne, I believe you may have gotten yourself the living "doll" you wanted :thmbup: 


Now you have two beautiful girls!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 14 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790932


> Diane sometimes it is better just to start over. Rain looks adorable with her new do and it will grow out in no time.
> 
> *Mommy calls dat ober bweached hair...frog fur. ~Sassy[/B]


Miss Sassy.......You are so right......that is a good name for it! Frog Fur.......I have laughed and laughed over that!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. she looks great!!!  :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Iwould have done the same. Rain is just beautiful. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

With that fried hair gone, you can really concentrate on those great big beautiful eyes! She is such a lovely girl :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Rain look's very nice this way. Bleaching does turn white hair orange. Don't know why. A hair dresser couldn't even tell me why. You couldn't have saved that hair and I am glad this cut looks very nice on her. 

Tina


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: she's a beauty now :wub: can't wait to see her when it all grows out.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dianne, Rain looks adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I just can't get over Rain's beautiful expressive eyes. You can see so much love and adoration in Rain's eyes. I'm sure that's what Rain is seeing when she is looking into your eyes. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I have to share something with you, Dianne. My granddaughter Ashley happens to love the rain!!! I told her about your *Rain* Although Ashley is only sixteen going on seventeen ... she thinks that would make a beautiful name for a future daughter of her own some day. I think so, too. :wub:  

I can't wait to see more pictures of Rain ... and, Cee Cee, too. You have two precious and beautiful looking little girls. :wub: :wub: 

I'm very happy for you!!!

Marie


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, do you have a picture of Rain pre-trim that you could post? I was wondering what the staining/fried hair looked like on her.

My Bogie has a bit of staining and his moustace isn't soft like the rest of him. I've thought about trimming his muzzle, too. He had a whole mouthfull of residual baby teeth that were removed about 2 weeks ago and I think the tearing has been reduced. I'm going back to the vet tomorrow for his post-op check up and I was thinking about asking for the 10 day antibiotic treatment to hopefully eliminate the tearing for good.

Thanks!
Miki

P.S. She looks super cute with her new hair do! She looks like a real cuddle buddy.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww Rain looks beautiful! I love her tiny face!

How's grooming going with all that long beautiful hair? Any matts?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jun 14 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791007


> Just out of curiosity, do you have a picture of Rain pre-trim that you could post? I was wondering what the staining/fried hair looked like on her.
> 
> My Bogie has a bit of staining and his moustace isn't soft like the rest of him. I've thought about trimming his muzzle, too. He had a whole mouthfull of residual baby teeth that were removed about 2 weeks ago and I think the tearing has been reduced. I'm going back to the vet tomorrow for his post-op check up and I was thinking about asking for the 10 day antibiotic treatment to hopefully eliminate the tearing for good.
> 
> ...


Here's some of Rain's pictures before: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=46473&hl=


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

We used to say "Do Over!"


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: She is beautiful! She has such an adorable face and beautiful eyes! :wub:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

She looks gorgeous- I would have done the same myself. I also love Cee Cee's hairdo her pics in your sig is one of my favs on SM :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Rain looks so much better!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Dianne, Rain :wub: is really beautiful! She has incredible eyes and will look gorgeous in any hairdo you decide on. I'm partial to the CeeCee cut - that's how I keep Bonbon - but she'd look great no matter what! And I'm so glad the girls are getting along :hugging: - it's great that they have each other to
play and hang out with!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Her eyes are so beautiful :wub: I love CeeCee's cut and wonder also if you plan to do Rains the same?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Rain looks adorable, her hair will grow back in no time. :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Rain is gorgeous! :wub: What a little beauty!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*now THAT is sweet :wub: 
rain is a lovely name too. 

she looks very precious.*


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Dianne....Rain is absolutley gorgeous! Her facial hair will grow back so quickly and so much healthier, you'll feel so much better when that happens. Although I think she is beautiful now! Is it possible for her to get any prettier b/c I think she's a total knockout now!! I am so excited to watch Rain grow up on SM!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: 

And one good thing about hair -- it always grows back.  :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Rain looks beautiful! I think cutting it was the best thing to do and it'll grown back out in no time. She has such a beautiful face and now you can really see it. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've somehow missed much of rain's story but got the gist and did see the 'before" photos in the link provided above. Can't get over how much better she looks... and it's not just the getting rid of the discolored/damaged hair... It's her beautiful expression... she looks so contented and happy!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Rain is so beautiful :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she looks adorable.


----------

